

Best way for an individual to sell a server? - aceperry

I was given a couple of old servers Dell Poweredge 2850 &amp; R510 that were being tossed in a move.  So I&#x27;m pondering whether to use them or sell them.<p>First question is, how or where would you sell them, craigslist&#x2F;ebay&#x2F;???  Would you sell them whole or piece by piece, drives separately from rack?  I haven&#x27;t looked too closely at the hardware, but it looks typical of midrange systems.<p>On the other hand, I just moved to SF and set up a static ip for my dsl and would love to play with a home network&#x2F;nas&#x2F;server.  I&#x27;m thinking of installing CentOS.  The only prob is that my internet isn&#x27;t a business class line, so they limit the bandwidth and data that you can use (sonic.net).<p>Would love to hear thoughts and comments about either option.  Thanks.
======
makerops
Have you turned one on in your house/apt? Do that before you make the decision
to sell/keep them. They are REALLY loud, and hard to stifle. Craigslist is
where I would put them up on though, or a local hackerspace mailing list.

~~~
aceperry
Thanks for the advice. I haven't turned them on, but the dell marketing stuff
says that the R510 is pretty quiet. I know how loud they can get though.

